# Aktien und Betrug



## nikko (7 September 2013)

Hallo, für einen Uni Auftrag, ich suche Menschen die mit dem Thema "Aktien und Betrug" was erlebt haben....


----------



## BenTigger (7 September 2013)

Und auch hier unsere Warnung, keine persönlichen Daten an unbekannte herausgeben.
Wir kennen den User nicht und können nicht sagen, was mit den herausgegebenen Daten geschehen wird.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 September 2013)

Bitte erst einmal verifizieren gegenüber der Forenleitung. Dann bitte genauer erklären: Meinst Du etwa durch Spam beworbene Pennystocks? Oder meinst Du den alltäglichen "Betrug" mit Aktien wie beispielsweise die Papiere eines gewissen Telekommunikationsanbieters, dessen Chef groß daherredete, "erst bei einem Kurs von 60 Euro kann ich wieder ruhig schlafen"





> Die Deutsche Telekom sei heute nicht weniger wert als vor drei Jahren, als die Aktie mit mehr als 100 Euro notierte. "Ich hätte nie geglaubt, dass man die Telekom in so starker Position so billig kaufen kann. Die T-Aktie ist mit zwölf Euro ein Schnäppchen", sagt er. Damit kann Sommer vielleicht bei Anlegern punkten, die jetzt erst einsteigen – nicht aber bei denen, die ihn am Dienstag nach den Gründen des Kursrutsches fragen. Altaktionäre vertröstet der Unternehmenschef mit lauen Aussagen. Erst bei einem Aktienkurs von 60 Euro werde er wieder ruhig schlafen.



Tja... Vielleicht hat er 16 Euro gemeint?

http://www.finanzen.net/chart/Deutsche_Telekom
(auf max stellen)
Es ist nicht bekannt, ob Herr S. heute noch medikamentöse Unterstützung zum Einschlafen braucht... Zwei Monate nach seinen Aussagen verließ er die Firma mit einer Abfindung im zweistelligen Millionenbereich... Vielleicht war das Medizin genug.


----------



## mfrank (2 Oktober 2013)

Aktien und Betrug sind ja so eine Sache. Es handelt sich ja immer um Zockerei. Wenn mir jemand die unglaublichen Gewinne verspricht, wieso will er dann etwas vom Topf abgeben ? Kein Gewinn ist unendlich und dann schlage ich lieber alleine zu.  Aber trotzdem viel Erfolg bei der Suche und ich kann mich auch irren.


----------



## Ficheres (9 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

schau mal hier ich habe das Thema auch gerade in einem anderen Thread vielleicht hilft es dir weiter. Ins Detail geht es zwar gerade nicht aber ich denke das entwickelt sich noch.


----------



## Feliks (11 November 2013)

Google doch mal nach S&K Sachwerten. Da hast du ein Prima Beispiel für einen Aktienbetrug. Es gibt viele interessante und ziemlich diffuse Beispiele, kannst ja einfach mal googlen, da findest du sicher mehr und kannst spezifischer nach einer Themenfrage suchen.


----------

